# scilab and fftw3



## jotawski (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi,

I am installing scilab from port with fftw enabled.  Fftw3 has already been installed so the process should go without re-installing fftw.  But the *make* stops at making fftw3 and suggested me to de- and reinstall fftw3.  Even I try to do `# make -DFORCE_PKG_REGISTER` I got this errors even more instead of having scilab installed.


```
===>   Registering installation for fftw3-3.3_1
===>   Returning to build of scilab-5.3.3
Error: shared library "fftw3.5" does not exist
*** Error code 1
```

My point is that why the make has to go in this way.  And here is my *uname -a*:


```
FreeBSD dell.tint.or.th 8.2-RELEASE-p0 FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p0 #1: Sun May 29 15:21:52 ICT 2011   
  [email]root@jotawski.tint.or.th[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/JOTAWSKI  amd64
```

Any explanations are appreciated and welcome.

with best regards,
psr


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 4, 2011)

check that your installation of fftw3 use default options, and try again.
In other words

```
# cd /usr/ports/math/fftw3
# make rmconfig
# make install clean
# cd /usr/ports/math/scilab
# make install clean
```

Note, judging by the fftw3 port, there can be few different fftw3 port flavors (different options) installed on system at same time.


----------



## jotawski (Nov 4, 2011)

Many thanks indeed but this time, *make* stops at after returning from installation of fftw3 and give me errors


```
===>   Compressing manual pages for fftw3-3.3_1
===>   Running ldconfig
/sbin/ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib
===>   Registering installation for fftw3-3.3_1
===>   Returning to build of scilab-5.3.3
Error: shared library "fftw3.5" does not exist
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/math/scilab.
*** Error code 1
```

If I do not use fftw with scilab, scilab will be installed without error.

Once again, many thanks indeed for your time.

with best regards,
psr


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 4, 2011)

I think this is ports bug.
Because we don't have fftw3.5 in ports. We only have 3.3 (perhaps it needs to be updated)

I suggest you send Problem Report and report this problem


----------



## jotawski (Nov 4, 2011)

graudeejs said:
			
		

> I think this is ports bug.
> Because we don't have fftw3.5 in ports. We only have 3.3 (perhaps it needs to be updated)
> 
> I suggest you send Problem Report and report this problem



yes, I used to manually change from 3.5 to 3.3 in Makefile but it did not solve problem.  It still complain that there is no fftw3.3 shared lib.  Anyway, I revert Makefile back to its original.

Almost midnight in my flood land, Bangkok now.  Tomorrow, I will send a pr on this or you would please do it if this were a serious problem.

Once more time, many thanks indeed for your time.

with best regards,
psr


----------

